# HIS 280X - RMA'ed cannot be replaced as out of Stock - Should i take Credit Note



## Hiesenberg (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I bought HIS 280X in Dec 2013. (paid @22k)

has given it to RMA for replacement over a month ago. Now they have responded stating that the card cannot be repaired and there is no replacement available.

Service Center has given me two options -

1. Take Credit Note (amount unknown) to be issued against the vendor from which i originally purchased the card
2. Pay price differential for higher end card ( They only gave these two options - Rs. 9k for EVGA 970 and 6K for RX 480)

Now this has presented me with awesome opportunity to upgrade my GPU. I really want to get 1060.

Please advise on to take credit note and then haggle with vendor for better pricing or directly ask for Service Center to pay them additional money and upgrade from them.


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 21, 2016)

Get an RX 480

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 21, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> Get an RX 480
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



I'm also weighing towards 480X ( Future capable) but currently 1060 performs better for same price ( Rs 0.5 - 1k difference in 480 & 1060)

I'm worried about how much Credit Note will be issued against as i will have to shell out more in case CN is of lower amount

Also my main bone of contention is since i paid @22k for my card and since it can't be replaced now, shouldn't i now pay the difference between ( new card price - 22 k) ?


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 21, 2016)

What is the amount they are offering you in credit note?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 21, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> What is the amount they are offering you in credit note?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Not disclosed till now, will know by EOD


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2016)

Any progress / Update on this ? Who Handles HiS RMA ?

BTW, RX 480 selling around ~23k ... So If they are demanding 6K for RX 480 then the credit note amount is around 16- 17K.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 29, 2016)

topgear said:


> Any progress / Update on this ? Who Handles HiS RMA ?
> 
> BTW, RX 480 selling around ~23k ... So If they are demanding 6K for RX 480 then the credit note amount is around 16- 17K.



SAVERA handles the HIS RMA in India.

Savera has told me that the Credit Note will be around 17k. Will have to pay additional ~5-6k for HIS 480 (8 GB) from MD Computers.

Though I'm inclined more towards Zotac 1060 Amp edition @23.5k with 5 years warranty


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 29, 2016)

RX series will be better in the long run

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 29, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> RX series will be better in the long run
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Yeah man... i know that... have always used AMD GPUs and i love all my cards. But these 5 years Zotac warranty is very enticing.

But considering the Future DX12 & Vulcan gaming titles, will probably buy HIS 480 only


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 29, 2016)

Try any other brand if u r not satisfied with HIS

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 29, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> Try any other brand if u r not satisfied with HIS
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Sapphire and ASUS are the option, though ASUS is quite expensive and i had bad service experience with Sapphire.
HIS on the other hand has been okayish with all RMA/ service process


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 12, 2016)

UPDATE :

Received HIS 480 8GB as upgrade to my old card


----------



## ZTR (Oct 12, 2016)

Hiesenberg said:


> UPDATE :
> 
> Received HIS 480 8GB as upgrade to my old card


No extra price or paid 6k?

Anyways 480 from 280x is hell of an upgrade
Good service by HIS  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 12, 2016)

ZTR said:


> No extra price or paid 6k?
> 
> Anyways 480 from 280x is hell of an upgrade
> Good service by HIS
> ...



I got the credit note of Rs. 20.3 K, paid extra ~ 2.5k for 480.

It's such a big upgrade from my old HIS 280X. Rise of Tomb Raider was gorgeous, played at 1440p with stable 60 fps.

Had to do lot of haggling and coordinate with many people from Savera & MD, but worth the end result


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats for your efforts  Time to party


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 13, 2016)

topgear said:


> Congrats for your efforts  Time to party



ha..ha..ha

Game ON !!!!!


----------

